# 3 inch exhaust to finish avenir swap in a b14



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Other than it wont deteriorate and it is shiny.


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah i need a good 3inch exhaust to finish my swap. i have a 98 se that i have put the avenir into, and all i am just waiting on my ecu from jwt and to find a good 3 inch exhaust. anyone got any advice.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

redmond420 said:


> yeah i need a good 3inch exhaust to finish my swap. i have a 98 se that i have put the avenir into, and all i am just waiting on my ecu from jwt and to find a good 3 inch exhaust. anyone got any advice.



Well how quickly do you need the exhaust? There are a few options right now that are less than perfect. But hopefully soon there will be a 3" Stromung exhaust setup. I should also ask hat your budget is?


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

I need it kinda quick, i have been waiting on my ecu from jwt (hopefully it will be back in two more weeks) i have been looking into the turbo back kit from vrs but 
i really dont know what to go with. my budget for the exhaust is around $800. i have been waiting over six months to finish this swap and i just want to be able to drive my c


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

sorry my computer screwed up, i was going to finish with i just want to be able to drive my car as soon as i can.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

VRS makes some nice quality exhaust systems. Get the Stainless Steel one.... www.vrsexhaust.com


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

are there any major difrences between the ss and alimonum, i know that there are heat diffrences but what eles? i need to save all the money i can for a paint job ( some ass in a mustang got pissed off when i beat him and followed me home and poored paint-thiner on my car)


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

the aluminum suffers from oxidation just like all aluminum but it is also lighter so if you are daily driving with the car then, i would go with the ss because it will last longer.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Aluminized steel tubing is no lighter than stainless steel - it isn't aluminum at all, and its only real benefits are that it is cheaper, and easier to weld/machine than stainless! Thats about it... All it is, is steel tubing with an aluminized coating to help prevent rust(but they still rust-out over a few years). Go stainless if you buy exhaust!


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks. i went with the 3 inch vrs ss. I cant wait untill my swap is finished ( hopefully no more than 3 weeks) thanks for the help.


----------

